# dbol 50mg deca 400 test e 500



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2013)

Im gonna be running this test deca dbol cycle soon, lets here about your experiences with this stack. I may play with the doses on the compounds, tell me what dose you were using and the length of the cycle. I also wanna know what you were taking to combat side effects and doses of those compounds. Furthermore lets hear about some ****ing results!


----------



## PFM (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd like at least 1.5:1 on the Test/Nan ratio.

600 Test/400 Nan


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 5, 2013)

An ecto like you should get some good gains from this for sure. You should get that full/watery yet striated look from it while on.

I have run deca many time at diff doses and love it. Awesome bulker. 

Just make sure you're running your AI and run Caber @ 0.5mg 2x/week for prolactin sides.

Enjoy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2013)

let me know when in the cycle u guys like to start the caber


----------



## username1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> let me know when in the cycle u guys like to start the caber



started NPP few weeks ago and I started caber the same day as my first injection because I read that it takes 2 weeks for the caber to build up in your blood stream. I take .5 mg every Monday and Thursday night.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2013)

I ran npp at 600 and test at 1g to 1.35g and had phenomenal results combined with a spongy diet.  Full recomp.  I lost about 20lbs in 12 weeks but looked 30lbs heavier.

Caber 2x per week at .5g or more if I wanted mega raging hard ons.  Stuff works like viagra.

Drop your dbol to 30 and run for 5 or 6 weeks if you're gonna run deca and not NPP.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I ran npp at 600 and test at 1g to 1.35g and had phenomenal results combined with a spongy diet.  Full recomp.  I lost about 20lbs in 12 weeks but looked 30lbs heavier.
> 
> Caber 2x per week at .5g or more if I wanted mega raging hard ons.  Stuff works like viagra.
> 
> Drop your dbol to 30 and run for 5 or 6 weeks if you're gonna run deca and not NPP.



my dbols are 25mg so its either 25mgs or 50mg


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I ran npp at 600 and test at 1g to 1.35g and had phenomenal results combined with a spongy diet.  Full recomp.  I lost about 20lbs in 12 weeks but looked 30lbs heavier.
> 
> Caber 2x per week at .5g or more if I wanted mega raging hard ons.  Stuff works like viagra.
> 
> Drop your dbol to 30 and run for 5 or 6 weeks if you're gonna run deca and not NPP.



when would u start the caber say u were running deca


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> my dbols are 25mg so its either 25mgs or 50mg



Start with 25 then.  That's just my opinion though. 50mg would cripple me. I get horrible back pumps on dbol.



Brother Bundy said:


> when would u start the caber say u were running deca



Week 1.  I love caber.


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 5, 2013)

Caber immediately and through cycle 2x/week ...and 50 mg dbol


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I ran npp at 600 and test at 1g



This was basically my last run. Loved it.

Start the caber right away... cant hurt. (I have kept up with mine through my cruise since I will be hitting the tren next and need it again anyways but caber makes me feel good too)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2013)

Ill be using all pinnacle gear and asia pharma for my test deca dbol cycle I heard there great!!This guy Pikki whos a pro body builder put me on!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2013)

thats the guy who sold me my pinnacle gear Pikki


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 5, 2013)

I think you should up the test to 600 and run the dbol at 50.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 5, 2013)

PCT protocol
Outline your PCT as well.

HCG use?
No nolva right?


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 5, 2013)

Sometimes I just run Caber.  

Oh, and run your test at Npp+ 200mg IMO..... and after the dbol kick  if you run Npp run the winny the last 6 weeks.... no dry joint pain!!

Or just Run Caber.... it doesn't make me stronger.... but it makes me fuck better. 

Respect,
Vette


( Test 650, Npp 450, dbol 50-75 first four weeks, Winny 50mg last six weeks) PCT - HCG, Nolva, Clomid, DAA


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> PCT protocol
> Outline your PCT as well.
> 
> HCG use?
> No nolva right?


 hcg clomid and nolva.Still thinking what route ill go.Prob just blast the hcg alittle before pct starts.This aint my log just asking questions bane lol


----------



## mattyice (Mar 5, 2013)

Low dose Aromasin during PCT.  Studies show that Aromasin stimulates test production.  Have you researched using Torem as you PCT SERM?


----------



## Jada (Mar 6, 2013)

My brother right now I'm doing 500 test and 400 decca, very happy . No bloat and my blood pressure is fine. UR going to have a nice ride my bro! Just make sure u keep UR sodium low .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Low dose Aromasin during PCT.  Studies show that Aromasin stimulates test production.  Have you researched using Torem as you PCT SERM?



I stick with clomid and nolva


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2013)

Your gonna love the DBOL, i remember you loved the pumped from Var, DBOL will be a whole new beast for you, your gonna put on some good size. 

I always say start small, start the dbol at 1 cap (25mg), the test dosage might be fine but i would do 600mg IMO, deca 400 should be good.. Since this is your first time using dbol and deca you should see how you react and starting on the lower side is a better idea. 

caber for the deca
anti-e on hand for estrogen
liver support
fish oil
i personally always take "life support" by anabolic innovations before,during, and a few weeks after cycle

PCT
hcg, clomid and as mattyice said.. i even heard that Aromasin can boost natty test


----------



## losieloos (Mar 6, 2013)

I got nose bleeds at 50mg dbol my blood pressure was fine but I guess it was the dramatic increase in my pressure.


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 6, 2013)

Are you using pinnacle deca???


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> Are you using pinnacle deca???



lmao not if that was the last bottle on this fuckin earth would I ever inject that shit again FUCK NO


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 6, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> lmao not if that was the last bottle on this fuckin earth would I ever inject that shit again FUCK NO



Sorry i thought you said you were haha.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> Sorry i thought you said you were haha.



it was a joke


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh. I was just skipping through didnt read all the posts. Im running NPP instead of deca. I would run deca but i already have NPP. im running 400 NPP and 600 Sust. I was going to do 500 sust but worried ill get deca dick.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> Oh. I was just skipping through didnt read all the posts. Im running NPP instead of deca. I would run deca but i already have NPP. im running 400 NPP and 600 Sust. I was going to do 500 sust but worried ill get deca dick.



U wont know unless u try


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 6, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> U wont know unless u try



I Think i might give it a try and if i do get a lil deca dick ill just up my test to 600. Your right i wont know unless i try. Is this your first time running deca?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> I Think i might give it a try and if i do get a lil deca dick ill just up my test to 600. Your right i wont know unless i try. Is this your first time running deca?



yes it is I cant wait


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 6, 2013)

I cant wait either! When do you start your cycle?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> I cant wait either! When do you start your cycle?



some time early april


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 6, 2013)

ahhh lucky! I dont get to start mine till May or june. I have a question bro. I hear people say time off = Time on + pct so if you run a 12 weeks cycle then you go off for 16 weeks.  Do you do time off = time on+ pct or just time off = time on?


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 6, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> yes it is I cant wait



Deca ...seems everyone either loves it or hates it....I like it alot...hope you do too...


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 6, 2013)

Great advice on this thread IMO. Agree with the Bros: caber on day 1, clean caloric surplus, Test @ 600 / Deca @ 400 and you will become thick with mass. 

This was my winter bulker. I've held roughly 12 Lbs from it after losing the water weight. Great stack.


----------



## R1rider (Mar 6, 2013)

BB i would run NPP with your test, a lot less bloat and downtime. Test @5-600mg and NPP @400mg with 50mg dbol

I start the caber(.5mg e 3d) in the 2nd week with deca, first with npp. Run the caber all through pct and a few weeks after pct as prolactin can rise after pct


----------

